# Descente....



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

whatever happened to them? They were the darling of the 7-11 squad in the 80's and expensive.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Still producing a lot of sports wear here in Japan but not much cycling wear. The company licenses Le Coq Sportif as well. 商品検索｜スポーツ用品・スポーツグッズの通販サイト - デサントオンラインショップ


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

Too bad.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I bought a Descente jersey about 10 years ago online. Don't remember where I got it, but the price was right. Haven't heard much from them since.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

kiwisimon said:


> Still producing a lot of sports wear here in Japan but not much cycling wear. The company licenses Le Coq Sportif as well. 商品検索｜スポーツ用品・スポーツグッズの通販サイト - デサントオンラインショップ


Le Coq Sportif, there's a blast from the past.

I've got a long sleeved wool jersey from about 30 yrs ago that still sees regular use and a pair of wool tights that still get occasional/not much use.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

velodog said:


> Le Coq Sportif, there's a blast from the past.
> 
> ...


Umm..."Le Coq Sportif" is STILL the mascot of the TdF, as it has been for, what, 90+ years?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

Descente used to supply the kit for AG2R La Mondiale, but otherwise, I've only seen their logo recently on golfers or the Olympic German bobsled team and the Swiss ski team.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Umm..."Le Coq Sportif" is STILL the mascot of the TdF, as it has been for, what, 90+ years?


Well, I'll be.

But in my defense, the tour hasn't been on my "must watch" list for quite some time.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

bought my very first 3-pocket cycling jersey in the mid-80s, a red/gray Descente...was pretty sharp-looking.

at the time, it was pretty expensive, think I paid $39.99 for it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I still have a Descente 'urban camo' jersey. Must be 25 years old. Wonder if it still fits.

I recall them being primarily into ski clothes.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah... Descente certainly seems to have gone down hill...

I'll show myself out.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

In a past life I'd worked in a sporting goods store and Descente was one of the lines the shop sold. Liked the clothes they offered and had bought a variety for cycling too. Still have a few. For whatever reason they pulled out of North America. Was happy to see them in Japan when visiting some years back.


----------

